# Dodo Juice vs. Zymol



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi folks,
Has anyone used Dodo Juice and Zymol products? I've been a Zymol man for yonks now, but Dodo Juice looks like good value for money with similar natural ingredients. The shampoo looks pretty interesting too though I don't believe the 1000:1 dilution for a second 

On the Zymol side, I don't much like the dry powder that the HD Cleanse and Cleaner Wax can leave behind. The former can be a pain in the backside to remove  The results are excellent though. I'd like something easier though as my hands aren't as friendly to holding a pad for long periods of time like they used to be 

Thoughts and views? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Ian_Mac (Jan 13, 2009)

I've used Dodo Juice on my last 3 cars now, been very happy with the results. Always used the Purple Haze wax as originally had a Jasper blue Merc. Even though my last car (Z4 in titanium silver) and the TT which is silver I still use this wax, I know there are various waxes depending on the colour of the car but I'm too tight to buy a new tub for the sake of it!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

I use dodo "light fantastic" on silver paint cant fault it


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks good! Cheers  Anyone tried the "Born to be Mild" shampoo?


----------



## Eddy (Feb 26, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Looks good! Cheers  Anyone tried the "Born to be Mild" shampoo?


yup using BTBM at the mo, very nice to use, very slick.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I tried Dodo Super Natural against Zymol Carbon, and to be honest, the Zymol gave better results, a cleaner clearer finish,m but the Dodo is so so much easier to apply..


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

qstix said:


> I tried Dodo Super Natural against Zymol Carbon, and to be honest, the Zymol gave better results, a cleaner clearer finish,m but the Dodo is so so much easier to apply..


I'd agree with this, although in terms of looks it was hard to tell the 2, however the Zymol lasted longer and sheeted better than the Dodo - both are good though.


----------

